# Loewe Amazona vs LV Sofia Coppola



## ETenebris

I ran across this photo in another thread and the bag on the left (our left) appears to be a Loewe Amazona!  I think this is very interesting.  Does anyone know more about WHY this bag is in the pic with the SC prototypes?  I have not heard/read anything about Sofia Coppola being influenced by the Amazona line, but the zipper length is similar.  For LV fans who are not familiar with Loewe, it is owned by the same parent company as LV (LVMH) and the Amazona recently celebrated its 40th anniversary.  I would rank it second only to Hermes in leather, and my Amazona has lambskin lining and is absolutely to die for.  My cobalt SC and my Hermes Trim II are the only two bags in my closet of that quality, so finding the Amazona in a pic with Sofia Coppola and my SC is intriguing!


----------



## More bags

Interesting idea, I have no answer for your question but I'm loving your SC bag.


----------



## ETenebris

Thanks!  The SC is a fabulous bag!


----------



## Prettyvogue

For those of you that have encountered both, which one is better quality? LV's SC bag seems to get great reviews here but it is double the price of the Amazona, is it worth it?


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i would say the LV SC, my friend have the amazona, not really into it
i love the long strap that comes with the SC, it really helps


----------



## peachylv

I prefer the Amazona.  I have not seen either in real life.  Both are supposedly excellent quality.  I seriously doubt the SC is really worth twice as much.


----------



## LoVeinLA

I saw the SC reserved for a client in my LV store and I just have to say how amazing the bag was.  I have seen a lot of bags, but the craftsmanship on the SC is unreal.  It's worth the investment to have a LV in your collection.


----------



## peachylv

I just wanted to add that I'm a huge LV fan.  However, I would not pay over $3,000 for a purse from one of their standard lines except for Antheia.


----------



## Prettyvogue

peachylv said:


> I just wanted to add that I'm a huge LV fan.  However, I would not pay over $3,000 for a purse from one of their standard lines except for Antheia.



Hmm, that is interesting.  Just wondering why Antheia is worth it but not the other lines?


----------



## Prettyvogue

I havent seen either in person which is what makes this so tough. I like that the Loewe is relatively unknown but the SC is very beautiful too (but soooooo pricey!)


----------



## peachylv

Prettyvogue said:


> Hmm, that is interesting.  Just wondering why Antheia is worth it but not the other lines?



Because Antheia bags are hand embroidered lamb skin.  They are just that much more luxurious IMO.


----------



## Mediana

I don't own either of them but I would go with the Amazona. LV SC doesn't do that much for me, specially at that price.


----------

